# Mecklenburg Jump Foundations Part 1.1



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

High Jinks is coming along nicely in a lot of ways (and not so nicely in others-- definitely a puppy still!) and so I figured it's time to start working some agility foundations. He's madly in love with his frisbees right now, but I didn't want a Disc Dog- I wanted and agility dog! Well he will certainly have the opportunity to try out plenty of sports. 

We are now working through Linda Mecklenburg's "Developing Jumping Skills" book, which I've had a lot of people (who own larger breed dogs) recommend to me.









Here's the first drill in the book. Value building.





I'm hoping to get through Part 1 of the book this week.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

nice job, I was chuckling tho,,Pimg in the background, trotting around, without a care in the world, had her tug, dropped it, funny girl


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Haha! I didn't even notice that she dropped it there. Yes, that's her thing, like most shepherds, drop the ball at your feet and stand back and stare at it! :rofl:


----------



## ladygator (Mar 1, 2013)

A vet I train with recommended this same program to me when I got started with Ace. It's helped SO much in teaching him how to jump, especially to jump in close quarters or to collect around the jump. The book has the whole process so well broken down and easy to follow, I love it!!! Looks like Jinks is getting that value too!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Willy, Have any clue the best place to find that book? I know, Cleanrun, just thought maybe a better deal elsewhere. 8)

Thanks!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh & also, just noticed you have another pooch! I been off here way too long. Congrats!!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Oh & also, just noticed you have another pooch! I been off here way too long. Congrats!!!!


Haha!! Thanks! I've had High Jinks for just over two months now. He's just over 6 months old. I got him from a rescue in Michigan. He's a Mal x GSD- and is a blast when he's not being a little ****... 

I did get the book from CleanRun. You might try Amazon, or I think Linda Mecklenburg does have a store front on her website.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks! Cool, great you rescued him!!!! Hmmm, I never did any jump drills with Skyrah till she was of age as I fretted those growth plates being closed.

He's a handsome boy!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

LuvourGSDs said:


> I never did any jump drills with Skyrah till she was of age as I fretted those growth plates being closed.


Yes, I am being careful not to jump him too high. My lowest jump cups are 12" which is only a little over half his body height. He jumps way higher things, way more often in daily life. I admit that I have experimented with a 20" high jump once though to see what it looked like (beautiful). But I keep it at 12" with an occasional 16" mixed in. It will stay mainly at 12" though.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great job, I also missed you had a new pup! Beautiful!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Great job, I also missed you had a new pup! Beautiful!


That's the agility addict part in us, lol


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Ha! That's for sure... He almost "literally" fell in my lap. Ponyfarm (here on the forum) posted his petfinder page to my FB wall. At first I thought, "oh, how cute... not going to happen though." But the more I looked at him, the more I studied his conformation and size, I couldn't resist. I wanted a smaller-than-a-GSD type dog, more agile than a GSD, and was interested (but a bit intimidated) by Mals. A Mal x GSD was perfect, and especially one with nice conformation- look at his rear!!



I'm quite pleased with him, and grow even more pleased when I see him effortlessly jumping bar jumps like this.

He's also CRAZY into frisbees! He's up to about an 85% catch rate, regardless of thrown distance. It's actually really awesome how good he's getting and we have a TON of fun playing together with them:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Where's the puppy gone!  Wow he's looking great, you're doing a nice job with him


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Shade said:


> Where's the puppy gone!  Wow he's looking great, you're doing a nice job with him


Growing up!! 40.2 pounds a week ago, and between 20 and 21" tall! And I just checked- wouldn't you know it- today marks 3 months that I've had him! I guess that puts him near (or at) 7 months old! Holy crap... growing up!!!


----------

